# me and my cats



## vandygirl49203 (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm new to the forum..and a fairly new feral cat care-giver. Approximately 3 months I began feeding four feral cats that I have seen in our area for thtee or four months previously. Have some basic questions. First..should I plan on providing all their nutritional requirements? I feel them twice a day..some days I notice they clean their plates, other times there is food left over. Do feral still hunt for food or are they dependent now just on us for food? My husband and I cleaned out a small shed, filled it with straw and made a small round opening in it. One of the cats uses the shed every day but haven't seen the others go in or out. Should I try to encourage them to enjoy this warm and cozy home? We live in Michigan and I worry about winter coming on. I would think the other three cats would follow the one cat into the shed eventually or is there some 'trick' to luring them into it. The cats always seem to come into my feeding stations from the woods so perhaps they have other 'accomodations' there. I do eventually want to trap them for neutering but timing is a problem. We work quite a ways from home and I wouldn't want to set a trap during the day and have the cat in the trap all day. And..if I do trap a cat..and can't get it to the vet right away..what do I do with my trapped kitty? We have two house dogs..terriers...and neither is cat friendly. I can't imagine the terriers..and a cat in the same house. Thanks for 'listening'..any suggestions at any of the above issues would be much appreciated! (by the way..we have named all the cats and even my husband..who says he's not a cat lover, watches for them daily!)


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Kudos to you for helping these cats.  If the cats are not friendly enough to sleep together, here is a great, inexpensive idea, with instructions:

http://www.pacthumanesociety.org/core/WinterShelter.htm

Also, please check the stickies at the top of the page. It is ideal to remain close enough to know when the cat has been trapped and get it to the vet or low cost clinic as soon as you can. However, the sticky "How to Trap Ferals and More" will give you directions, if that's impossible. 

The cats might have other people who feed them, but my guess is that they depend on you, so I would not discontinue feeding them. Otherwise, they will have to depend on catching rodents and rabbits, etc. 

I think it's great that your husband watches them. He's obviously a cat lover inside and has a good heart. Please keep in touch, and let us know how your group is doing. There is a sticky regarding low cost neutering, which is extremely important, of course, and lots of other information. If you decide to keep a kitten, that's possible too. I wish you the very best!


----------



## vandygirl49203 (Nov 2, 2006)

*we're cat lovers now*

thanks for the kind words. Oddly enough, both my husband and I have never been 'cat people'..we've always had wonderful dogs in our family. So we are learning about cats!! We are leaving town for a couple days over Thanksgiving but already have someone who will come and feed the cats while we are away. Don't worry, my little colony will always be taken care of (it's amazing how attached we are to them already!)


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

You're a good foster mom to get a baby sitter! Cats do tend to work their way into people's hearts. :heart 

Of course, spaying and neutering should be the top priority, because that little colony will grow very quickly.


----------



## Sweetvegan74 (Jun 18, 2005)

Yes spaying and neutering is the first priority. If your kitties are untouchable "feral" then after their neutered, vaccinated and recovered you can release them back, so you can feed them for the rest of their days. Thank you for caring  

BTW: I have two dogs one is a rescued Pit Bull Terrier and she LOVES cats. Not all terriers have an agenda with felines :wink:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That's sweet! (I want your black cat, please!) 
 
My Pixie (black) cuddled with the Collies. It was touching. She nursed from our mother Collie, because she was wandered at about 4 weeks old, and our mother Collie had milk from a false pregnancy. 

All of my cats played with the dogs, but only two were raised by them.  








My special Pixie is one of my Bridge kitties. I still love her, of course. :luv


----------



## Sweetvegan74 (Jun 18, 2005)

Funny thing isn't it! Molly (Pit bull) was adopted when she was about 2 years old. And she is so good with them. Gemmers my Shepherd was raised with them since I adopted him when he was 4 months old, he is their guardian. The black cat - Clover was raised by Gemini they grew up together.  But Molly allows Clover to snuggle with her.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Vandygirl I wondered how it is going with your colony? 

The picture of the pitty with the black kitty is so sweet also Sweetvegan.

Plus picture of Pixie. Black kitties steal your heart dont they Jeanie!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

> Black kitties steal your heart dont they Jeanie!


Oh, yes! I think they're so beautiful. I've had one almost all of my life.


----------

